# GTX 1080 vs. 2 x Radeon RX 480 im Crossfire



## DexterMorgan (2. Juni 2016)

Hi Leute,

wohl möglich ist es noch zu früh darüber zu diskutieren, aber ich später ne GraKa anschaffen will, jedoch recht bald mir ein Monitor zulegen möchte, mit entweder GSync oder FreeSync, ist diese Diskussion grad interessant für mich.

AMD brind ende des Monats wohl die Radeon RX 480 raus, welche im Crossfire wohl mit der GTX 1080 mithalten können, und dann im Doppelpack auch deutlich weniger kosten als die GTX 1080?
Ca. 600-700 € eine GTX 1080
Ca. 400-500 € zwei RX 480

Was sagen Erfahrungswerte? Ich habe hier schon öfters gelesen, dass GraKas im Verbund gerne mal ruckeln? 

Gibt es schon erste unabhängige Tests?


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juni 2016)

Ich würde zumindestens immer erst einmal eine 1-Kartenlösung präferieren bevor ich an SLI oder Crossfire denke. Eben wegen der genannten Probleme und auch weil manche Spiele mit den Doppelkartenlösungen ab und zu Probleme machen.

Wenn Dir die 1080 zu teuer ist und Du noch Zeit hast kannst Du ja auch warten, was AMD oberhalb der 480er noch an weiteren Karten releast.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (2. Juni 2016)

Du brauchst ein anderes (wahrscheinlich teureres) Mainboard, ein leistungsfähigeres Netzteil...und höhere Energiekosten hast du noch on top...dazu noch die Probleme die Herr G schon genannt hat....


----------



## DexterMorgan (2. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> ... Du noch Zeit hast kannst Du ja auch warten, ...


Zeit habe ich mit dem Kauf der GraKarte, da ich gute Custom-Modelle abwarten möchte. 

Jedoch müsste ich mich bald für eine Archuitektur entscheiden, eben wegen meinem baldigen Kauf eines Gsync oder FreeSync *Monitors*. Ich möchte GSync bzw. FreeSync gerne nutzen.


----------



## svd (2. Juni 2016)

Naja, da die RX-480 ja bloß einen einzigen 6-pin-PCIe-Stecker braucht, dürfte ein anständiges 500W-Netzteil, welches zB eine R9-290X aushält, mehr als genug sein.
Und CrossFire-Support ist ein weit verbreitetes, wenn auch wohl selten genütztes, Feature auf Mittelklasseboards um die 70€.

Mit so einer sparsamen und günstigen Karte wird es viel einfacher, CF-Systeme einzurichten. Sind die Custom-Karten der RX-480 auch leise genug (die Lautstärke verdoppelt sich ja), 
könnte CF durchaus interessant sein. 

Selbst wenn CrossFire mal nicht greifen sollte, ist eine einzelne RX-480, wenn sie denn tatsächlich R9-390X-Niveau erreicht, in der Lage, auf 3440x1440 (21:9), in den meisten
Spielen (ohne die üblichen Ressourcenfresser wie Metro etc.) 30 Minimum-fps zu erreichen. Der FreeSync-Monitor müsste halt ein Gerät sein, wo FS schon ab 30Hz losgeht.

In der Theorie. Wie immer, steht und fällt es mit den Treibern.


----------



## DexterMorgan (2. Juni 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Du brauchst ein anderes (wahrscheinlich  teureres) Mainboard, ein leistungsfähigeres Netzteil...und höhere  Energiekosten hast du noch on top.



Für den SLI/Crossfire betrieb?

Board: 62065 - Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual 
Netzteil: 650 Watt Corsair RM Series Modular 80+ Gold


----------



## Seegurkensalat (2. Juni 2016)

Die Kombination könnte Potential haben, das hier liest sich zumindest ganz gut:
"AMD wies bei der Präsentation darauf hin, dass die GTX 1080 bereits am  Limit laufen würde, während das Gespann aus zwei RX480 gerade einmal  rund 50 Prozent der zur Verfügung stehenden Rechenpower genutzt hätte."
Quelle: Preishammer von AMD: So genial ist die Radeon RX 480 - CHIP


----------



## svd (2. Juni 2016)

Bei Skylake-Boards (Sockel 1151) hat GTAEXTREMFAN schon recht, da lässt sich Nvidia die SLI-Kompatibilität wieder einiges kosten. Die sind momentan immer dreistellig.
Reine CrossFire-Boards liegen aber wieder im üblichen 70-80€ Rahmen.

Falls du also auf Skylake gehst, wirst du dich auch hier für Nvidia oder AMD entscheiden müssen. Neutralität gibt's hier nicht. Entscheide dich endlich!


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Die Kombination könnte Potential haben, das hier liest sich zumindest ganz gut:
> "AMD wies bei der Präsentation darauf hin, dass die GTX 1080 bereits am  Limit laufen würde, während das Gespann aus zwei RX480 gerade einmal  rund 50 Prozent der zur Verfügung stehenden Rechenpower genutzt hätte."
> Quelle: Preishammer von AMD: So genial ist die Radeon RX 480 - CHIP



Was ist das für eine Argumentation von AMD? Ich erwarte doch von einer Grafikkarte, dass sie je nach Anforderung mit dem max. möglichen rechnet ... und nicht "nur" 50%. 

Vorallem bleibt ja noch wie vor das noch nicht gelöste Problem mit SLI & Crossfire, dass es je nach Implementierung mal gut, mal schlechter läuft und man technisch bedingt Nachteile hat, wie eben das verteilte rechnen.

Wem die 1080 zu teuer ist, soll doch einfach zur 1070 greifen ... IMO immer noch die bessere und wirtschaftlich sinnvollere Lösung als zwei RX480.

Edit: Ashes of ... irgendwie das einzige echte DX12 Argument *für* AMD. Dann hört es aber auch schon auf.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juni 2016)

Außerdem wie bereits erwähnt habe ich arge Zweifel an der Neutralität des AMD-Tests (hätte ich übrigens umgekehrt genauso wenn der Test von Nvidia käme). Weil hier im Fokus des Veranstalters (AMD) steht sich so gut wie möglich zu verkaufen und den Gegner (in dem Fall Nvidia) so schlecht wie möglich darzustellen um es mal auf ein simples Fazit herunterzubrechen.

Da sind mir die Umstände und Bedingungen (Hardwarekonfigurationen, Treiber, Grafikeinstellungen etc.) bei der Vorführung zu diffus um ein Urteil abgeben zu können.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Außerdem wie bereits erwähnt habe ich arge Zweifel an der Neutralität des AMD-Tests (hätte ich übrigens umgekehrt genauso wenn der Test von Nvidia käme). Weil hier im Fokus des Veranstalters (AMD) steht sich so gut wie möglich zu verkaufen und den Gegner (in dem Fall Nvidia) so schlecht wie möglich darzustellen um es mal auf ein simples Fazit herunterzubrechen.
> 
> Da sind mir die Umstände und Bedingungen (Hardwarekonfigurationen, Treiber, Grafikeinstellungen etc.) bei der Vorführung zu diffus um ein Urteil abgeben zu können.



hersteller-benchmarks darf man nicht trauen.
danke captain obvious.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juni 2016)

Wieso wußte ich daß Du wieder substanzlos zu allem etwas zu sagen hast ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wieso wußte ich daß Du wieder substanzlos zu allem etwas zu sagen hast ?


Ist ein unkontrollierbarer Zwang seinerseits, musst Nachsicht zeigen.  

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2016)

... und aus welchem Grund genau gibst du jetzt deinen Kommentar dazu slb79?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und aus welchem Grund genau gibst du jetzt deinen Kommentar dazu slb79?


Weil es sonst keiner tut. [emoji12] [emoji5] 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und aus welchem Grund genau gibst du jetzt deinen Kommentar dazu slb79?



weil slb und michaelg eigentlich ein und dieselbe person sind. noch nicht gemerkt?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> weil slb und michaelg eigentlich ein und dieselbe person sind. noch nicht gemerkt?


https://i.ytimg.com/vi/A6VUFv2YHrE/maxresdefault.jpg

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## DexterMorgan (2. Juni 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Falls du also auf Skylake gehst,


Kann ich SLI/Crossfire nicht auf allen (oder den den ich bestize Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 Intel H97 So.1150) Boards betreiben?


----------



## svd (2. Juni 2016)

Da musst du dir die genauen Spezifikationen der Boards ansehen. Zwei (oder mehr) PCIe-Slots für Grafikkarten sind ja keine Seltenheit.

Aber, von Board zu Board, gibt es schon Unterschiede, ob nun *beides*, also CF *und* SLI unterstützt wird, oder ob nur jeweils eines davon geht.

Bei deinem GA-H97-HD3 geht zB *nur* CrossFire.


----------



## DexterMorgan (2. Juni 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Bei deinem GA-H97-HD3 geht zB *nur* CrossFire.


CrossFire geht. SLI nicht!

Aber einzelne NVidia gehen ja sowieso.., sorry ich frag nochmal blödnach 



svd schrieb:


> Entscheide dich  endlich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Um ehrlich zu sein, würde ich sofort zuschlagen/bestellen, wenn irgendjemand den Asus Monitor liefern könnte. Aber fast nirgends lieferbar, außer der eine Händler der gleich 140€ mehr will als Listenpreis .


----------



## svd (2. Juni 2016)

Ja, das ist eigentlich nie ein Problem.

So, ich hab mal ein wenig nachgelesen.
Crossfire in Verbindung mit FreeSync funktioniert offiziell schon länger, aber handfeste Bestätigungen seitens User, gibt es recht wenige, finde ich.
Nicht mal ordentliche Videos.

Die RX-480 wird wohl eine sehr gute 16:9-Karte (1920x1080, 2560x1440) werden, egal welche Art Monitor verwendet wird. 
Für 21:9 und 3440x1440, wäre ein FreeSync-Modell ab 30Hz empfehlenswert, die höchstmöglichen Grafikeinstellungen wirst du aber nicht erwarten können.

Dafür müsstest du entweder das Experiment CrossFire wagen, wie gesagt, Treiber (und auch das Spiel) müssen da mitspielen (Anschaffung und Installation der Hardware ist
eigentlich kein Problem mehr)... oder eben auf die GTX1070 und G-Sync setzen.


----------



## Alisis1990 (2. Juni 2016)

Also ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen das AMD evtl mehr in Crossfire investieren will. 

Wenn die das hin bekommen, dass die Treiber gut sind und die spiele dann gut damit skalieren, dann spricht nichts mehr dagegen. 

Währe für VR und oder mit mehreren Monitoren wie es ja häufiger vorkommt ein klarer Pluspunkte und eine evtl kluge Strategie für AMD.

Karten bauen die günstig sind und in fuöl had oder WQHD super performen, was ja die meisten nutzen und dann CF Konfigurationen für die die mehr wollen, dann aber auch einfach und gut umgesetzt. Jetzt bin ich gespannt was AMD tatsächlich vor hat 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DexterMorgan (8. Juni 2016)

Nochmal ne doofe Frage. Nehmen wir mal an ich kaufe mir eine GTX1080 GraKa. Später irgendwann entscheide ich mich für ein SLI Verbund, und kauf eine GTX1080 eines anderen Herstellers. 

1. Würde das gehen, zwei gtx1080 unterschiedlicher Hersteller?
2. Ginge Gtx1080 und Gtx1070 im SLI?


----------



## Rabowke (8. Juni 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Also ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen das AMD evtl mehr in Crossfire investieren will.
> 
> Wenn die das hin bekommen, dass die Treiber gut sind und die spiele dann gut damit skalieren, dann spricht nichts mehr dagegen.
> 
> ...



Das Problem bei Crossfire und SLI ist eben, dass der Arbeitsspeicher beider Grafikkarten nicht addiert wird. D.h. 2x 4GB VRAM bleiben 4GB VRAM und das ist für WQHD zu wenig. Mit 4GB VRAM stößt du bereits bei FullHD an deine Grenzen, wenn du AA aktivierst.

Des Weiteren darf man nie vergessen, dass zwei Karten nicht unbedingt gleich doppelte Leistung bedeutet, sondern eher 60-70%, je nach Einsatz und Programmierung. 

Von Problemen wie Mikroruckler etc. will ich an dieser Stelle garnicht sprechen.


----------



## Alisis1990 (8. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Crossfire und SLI ist eben, dass der Arbeitsspeicher beider Grafikkarten nicht addiert wird. D.h. 2x 4GB VRAM bleiben 4GB VRAM und das ist für WQHD zu wenig. Mit 4GB VRAM stößt du bereits bei FullHD an deine Grenzen, wenn du AA aktivierst.
> 
> Des Weiteren darf man nie vergessen, dass zwei Karten nicht unbedingt gleich doppelte Leistung bedeutet, sondern eher 60-70%, je nach Einsatz und Programmierung.
> 
> Von Problemen wie Mikroruckler etc. will ich an dieser Stelle garnicht sprechen.


Ja ich weiß welche Nachteile Crossfire hat. Aber wurde die 480 nicht mit 8gb aangekündigt? 
Und da der leistungssprung von CF auf Single Betrieb variiert ja in spielen auch. Bf4 skaliert doch sogar nahe der 100% Marke. 

Ich denke also alles eine sache des Supports und der Optimierung. Und falls AMD da mehr investieren will und das Problem in den griff bekommt, könnte das ein kluger Schachzug gegen Nvidia sein.

Wir wissen ja nunmal noch nicht viel über die neuen Karten, ich finde die Vorstellung aber super


----------



## Seegurkensalat (8. Juni 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß welche Nachteile Crossfire hat. Aber wurde die 480 nicht mit 8gb aangekündigt?
> Und da der leistungssprung von CF auf Single Betrieb variiert ja in spielen auch. Bf4 skaliert doch sogar nahe der 100% Marke.
> 
> Ich denke also alles eine sache des Supports und der Optimierung. Und falls AMD da mehr investieren will und das Problem in den griff bekommt, könnte das ein kluger Schachzug gegen Nvidia sein.
> ...



Ja, die 480 soll es für 30 Dollar mehr mit 8GB geben.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Juni 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Ja, die 480 soll es für 30 Dollar mehr mit 8GB geben.



nur 30 dollar? ernsthaft?
dann kann man sich die 4gb-variante ja eigentlich gleich sparen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (8. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nur 30 dollar? ernsthaft?
> dann kann man sich die 4gb-variante ja eigentlich gleich sparen.



So stehts zumindest bei Gamestar:
AMD Radeon RX 480 - Ab 29. Juni für 199 US-Dollar - GameStar


----------



## Bonkic (8. Juni 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> So stehts zumindest bei Gamestar:
> AMD Radeon RX 480 - Ab 29. Juni für 199 US-Dollar - GameStar



schwer vorstellbar.
wäre aber natürlich ziemlich cool. 
könnten dann vielleicht 299 euro für die 8gb-variante sein. 
mehr wäre allerdings auch wieder zu viel, wenn das mit dem vermuteten leistungsniveau hinkommt.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (8. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> schwer vorstellbar.
> wäre aber natürlich ziemlich cool.
> könnten dann vielleicht 299 euro für die 8gb-variante sein.
> mehr wäre allerdings auch wieder zu viel, wenn das mit dem vermuteten leistungsniveau hinkommt.



Wo wird die denn leistungtechnisch einzuordnen sein? 970/390x?


----------



## Rabowke (8. Juni 2016)

Steht auch in deinem Artikel Seegurkensalat ... 

"Nahe einer R390X", wahrscheinlich auf Grundlage der techn. Daten ... echte Benchmarks fehlen ja noch.


----------



## Alisis1990 (8. Juni 2016)

Ja nach dem was man so liest soll sie tatsächlich etwas stärker als eine 970 sein.

Ich bin mal gespannt was die denn tatsächlich kann. Wenn AMD ne Karte auf 390x Niveau bringt günstig ist und im stromhunger vertretbar könnten die damit ne gute "folkskarte" haben. 

Nen gutes PL und für Full HD / WQHD völlig hinreichend, gänzlich andere Wege als die, die Nvidia da einschlägt. Mal sehen wer sich durchsetzen wird ^.^

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DexterMorgan (9. Juni 2016)

*HUST*  



DexterMorgan schrieb:


> Nochmal ne doofe Frage. Nehmen wir mal an ich kaufe mir eine GTX1080 GraKa. Später irgendwann entscheide ich mich für ein SLI Verbund, und kauf eine GTX1080 eines anderen Herstellers.
> 1. Würde das gehen, zwei gtx1080 im SLI unterschiedlicher Hersteller?
> 2. Ginge Gtx1080 und Gtx1070 im SLI?


----------



## Rabowke (9. Juni 2016)

1. geht
2. kA, ich glaube nicht

Früher konnte man z.B. 2x GTX 980 und 1x GTX 970 im SLI Verbund betreiben, dabei wurde aber die 970 als dedizierte PhysX Karte festgelegt.

Eventuell funktioniert es, weil beide Grafikkarten ja 8GB VRAM besitzen ... aber meine Hand würde ich dafür nichts ins Feuer legen wollen.


----------



## Alisis1990 (9. Juni 2016)

Soweit ich weiß funktioniert das bei amd, wobei die Karten dann aber auf dem Niveau der langsameren Karte agieren.

Bei Nvidia muss es zwingend der gleiche Chip sein. Also 2x 1070 oder 2x 1080. 

Sonst wird die langsamere Karte als PhysiX Beschleuniger verwendet wie Rabowke schon sagte. Also zumindest War es bisher immer so. Ob soch da mit Pascal was ändert glaube ich nicht, macht im Grunde ja auch relativ wenig sinn.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (12. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> schwer vorstellbar.
> wäre aber natürlich ziemlich cool.
> könnten dann vielleicht 299 euro für die 8gb-variante sein.
> mehr wäre allerdings auch wieder zu viel, wenn das mit dem vermuteten leistungsniveau hinkommt.


in der ct steht, dass die 480 "angeblich" (benches haben die auch nicht) eher zwischen einer 960 und einer 970 liegen soll. das wäre dann schon wieder enttäuschend für die angenommenen 250 euro.


----------



## Alisis1990 (13. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> in der ct steht, dass die 480 "angeblich" (benches haben die auch nicht) eher zwischen einer 960 und einer 970 liegen soll. das wäre dann schon wieder enttäuschend für die angenommenen 250 euro.


Ja sehr enttäuschend, aber iwie auch nachvollziehbar. Wenn die 480 so schnell wär wie eine 380x würde das vom normalen Zyklus her passen. 

Aber lieber Benchmarks abwarten und so lange abwarten bis wir was stichhaltiges haben.


----------

